# England Dan Seals - R.I.P.



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

A sad day indeed - Godspeed Dan - Thank you for your music.... 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/news/localnews/stories/032709dnmetdansealsob.3460d37.html



> Dan Seals, the kid from Pleasant Grove who emerged as a country music star after performing as one-half of the top 40 hit machine known as England Dan & John Ford Coley, died Wednesday night from complications of lymphoma.












http://www.dansealsfanpage.com/



> Dan Seals passed away March 25, 2009 following a valiant struggle with mantle cell lymphoma. He leaves behind thousands of fans, countless friends and a loving family. He enjoyed a musical career which spanned four decades and included hit records both as a member of pop duo England Dan and John Ford Coley, and as a solo country artist. In 1986 he won Country Music Association Awards for "Bop" and "Meet Me in Montana." He will forever be remembered for his gentle smile, easy going demeanor, his enduring faith and endless generosity.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

That is sad. I grew up with I'd Really Love To See You Tonight.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh wow this is so sad...........I grew up with this song too


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I hadn't heard the news of Dan's passing.  He made beautiful music.  Tonight Dan is singing with the angels.  Godspeed Dan.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wonderful singer. He will be missed.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

So true wilsondm2. I was shocked when I read this on the internet Friday. Had every intention of posting and forgot.  England Dan and John Ford Coley is some of my all time favorite music. 

Rest in peace Dan! You will be missed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh wow...bummer. His was part of the music of my teen years...


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ...England Dan and John Ford Coley is some of my all time favorite music...


I hadn't heard of his Passing. RIP. 

Saw them in concert down in New Orleans many years ago. Good stuff.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I remember England Dan.  Sorry to hear about his passing.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Many of the musicians of my youth have gone on recently. Guess that is to be expected as you approach 60.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> A sad day indeed - Godspeed Dan - Thank you for your music....


Thanks for posting this. I've loved this song since the first time I heard it, and it was great to hear it again.

RIP, England Dan.

N


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you Wilsondm2, one of my all time favorite songs! Love it.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

you're all welcome. thank you all for posting as well and sending good thoughts to Dan.

I met him once in San Antonio at his concert and he was very much a gentleman and good soul.

I too grew up with his music. His music resonates in my heart and brings joy to me when I'm down.

His death affected me even deeper than when I heard Dan Fogelberg died.

<sigh> Im feeling old when my heroes start dying.

I *will* miss Dan Seals and his music very much...


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

A gentle soul, and great musician. The world will miss his music, and his kindness. God Bless you, Dan.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Dan Fogelberg another of my all time favorites. I cried when he died, so sad. Great musicians, what a loss. My iPod is filled with both of these guys music. One of my favorites from Fogelberg is The Wild Places, what an awesome song.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Dan Fogelberg another of my all time favorites. I cried when he died, so sad. Great musicians, what a loss. My iPod is filled with both of these guys music. One of my favorites from Fogelberg is The Wild Places, what an awesome song.


My sentiments exactly - ditto - me too -


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

R.I.P even though I don't know much about the guy.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

RIP - the music lives on.  The songs of England Dan, Fogleberg, Nilson, Harry Chapin.  They still make me cry when I hear them.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Sad to hear.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> That is sad. I grew up with I'd Really Love To See You Tonight.


Talk about being out of touch! I had not heard this news at all! So sad... 

This was mine and hubby's song when we first met and were falling in love...


----------

